# metro detroit



## grassmaster06 (Nov 30, 2008)

Looking for expeirenced plow driver or good sub for some acounts in franklin and beverly hill 313-443-7067


----------



## delong17 (Nov 29, 2009)

grassmaster06;1338180 said:


> Looking for expeirenced plow driver or good sub for some acounts in franklin and beverly hill 313-443-7067


Im in right in that area, Birmingham, Bloomfield, Troy area. Right by Beverly Hills,

What do you need help with?

Give me a call. Looking to put my backup truck to work this year

Jason
(248) 390-9309


----------

